# What's the smallest and/or cheapest battery I can use?



## Andy Taylor (Jun 14, 2012)

I recently moved my trolling motor and battery to the front of boat. In the rear I just need a battery to hook up bilge pump(very seldom used) and bow and stern lights(very seldom used). What should I buy? I don't want to spend much money for this seldom used battery. Thanks.


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 14, 2012)

id get a cheap riding lawnmower from wallyworld, i got one to start my motor and its plenty. think i paid around 30-35 bucks.....270 CA


----------



## JMichael (Jun 14, 2012)

If you're looking to keep expenses down and you don't use your lights or pump but "once in a blue moon", I'd suggest that you run some wire from your battery in the front and power them with the TM battery. The wiring should be a one time expense and cheaper than even a cheap battery. If you're fishing on electric only lakes, you might not want to set it up like this though. Some might say it's not a good idea to have them on the same battery because you might run your battery down with the TM and need the power for lights or pump. But even a run down weak battery should have plenty of power left to run a pump and lights as long as it's not having to run the TM any longer.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll think about both ways. The battery in my lawn tractor has different connection posts though. They're flat square type posts that stick up with a hole in it, that I have to put a bolt thru with a nut. Pretty strange setup for a boat.


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 14, 2012)

What about a sealed lead acid (SLA) battery, they're small in size and weight, easily recharded with a wall plug, and come in a wide variety of amperages that would easily handle bilge and lights.


----------



## wihil (Jun 14, 2012)

Yep, I've got a smaller SLA style battery to run my fishfinder, and will be rigging it up to run the aux lights and a pump here shortly.

Don't know how much something like I have would cost as we get them free from work (we have to change them out regardless of their condition), but it couldn't be more than 25-30$ or so.


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 14, 2012)

Andy Taylor said:


> Thanks guys. I'll think about both ways. The battery in my lawn tractor has different connection posts though. They're flat square type posts that stick up with a hole in it, that I have to put a bolt thru with a nut. Pretty strange setup for a boat.




thats how the posts are on my (lawn tractor battery) starting battery, home depot had these copper connecters that were the exact same shape as the square posts with a with a stem coming off it to the side( 3/4 inch) with a little nut that when you stick your tm wire in you could tighten it down like a pipe vise..........2.00 a peice. not strange if it works lol!


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 14, 2012)

shawnfish said:


> Andy Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys. I'll think about both ways. The battery in my lawn tractor has different connection posts though. They're flat square type posts that stick up with a hole in it, that I have to put a bolt thru with a nut. Pretty strange setup for a boat.
> ...



Thanks. Do you have a pic of this setup? My lights and bilge pump have the round ring connector on them. So I need a battery I can connect the rings to.

What type of sealed lead acid battery are you talking about? Where are they available?


----------



## JMichael (Jun 15, 2012)

If you don't have it set up now, you might want to set up a fused switch panel to connect your lights and pump to instead of connecting them to the battery. At least for the + side. For the negative side you could have ground buss that was connected to the battery neg and then supply both items with grounds from the buss bar.


----------



## nlester (Jun 15, 2012)

I agree with a wire to connected to the trolling motor battery of occasional use or the lawn tractor battery.
If you don't want to do that, you can get a 12v 7a battery on the internet for under $20 and then an other $10 for the charger. Some times you can find packaged specials for the battery and the charger.
Don't forget an inline fuseholder from Auto Zone.

Then here is the cheapest way that I know for 12 volt power for small items. Cabela's use to include one of these to power their portable fxishfinders. It is a plastic box that holds 8 AA batteries. $1.59 plus batteries

https://www.frys.com/product/2966115?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

Check the internet
https://www.nextag.com/Interstate-B...prices-html?nxtg=ffd0a500543-86843692458212BE

Float Charger
https://www.harborfreight.com/automatic-battery-float-charger-42292.html


----------

